# Fyi: Residential anti-freeze sprinkler systems [safety alert]



## FM William Burns (Jul 9, 2010)

A few days late but wanted to review the alert; proposed TIA's and comments in addition to the Literature Review and Research Plan from CCI (some consulting firm)    and the FPRF before posting. It is worthwhile information to review and get familiar with while being prepared for a TIA (Tentative Interim Amendment) to come out in August or September after the NFPA Standards Council’s review of the requested UL research and testing:



http://www.nfpa.org/itemDetail.asp?categoryID=2064&itemID=48038

http://www.nfpa.org/assets/files//PDF/Research/RFAntifreezeSprinklers.pdf

http://www.nfpa.org/Assets/files/AboutTheCodes/13D/ProposedTIA996NFPA13D.pdf

http://www.nfpa.org/Assets/files/AboutTheCodes/13R/ProposedTIA997NFPA13R.pdf


----------

